# Arborist/Tree Climber Sydney Australia



## Arb App (Oct 27, 2012)

We have a full time position available for an experienced and qualified arborist.

Location: Central Coast NSW - an hour north of Sydney, Australia

Only 'A' players need apply. No equipment required but drivers licence is essential.
Applicant must be able to work in a team and undertake all work from general pruning to large tree removals and crane work.

Applicants can email me at [email protected]
our website T&G - Tree Service Central Coast


----------

